# 10 month old Male Malinois Available



## Ugne SchmittSody (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a 10 month old (AKC registered) male Malinois for adoption. He would make a great sport dog, personal protection dog, or could do well in obediece, agility, etc.

"Axl" is very high energy dog, good food drive, high prey drive, high pack drive. Axl has very full and calm bite. He is very willing to work for the handler and responds well to corrections. 

He is for adoption only because his ears are soft.

For more information, e-mail me at [email protected] or can call at 505-259-2864.


----------



## Ugne SchmittSody (Nov 16, 2009)

Axl has been place in a new home.


----------

